# Alfie



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

here's a couple of the big boy ALFIE. he's not even 2 years old yet, surely he can't get much bigger than he is now.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

wow he is huge and beautiful!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aaah Chris,looks nothing like a hamster love,hamsters are smallish and round
your Alfie's just very big boned and gorgeous:thumbsup:Can i ask who that strangely handsome chap is,anyone we may know of.....


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

he's my grand dad hahahahahaha


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Aaah Chris,looks nothing like a hamster love,hamsters are smallish and round
> your Alfie's just very big boned and gorgeous:thumbsup:Can i ask who that strangely handsome chap is,anyone we may know of.....


i dont understand


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

hmy: He's certainly a big boy! And absolutely gorgeous!:001_tt1:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He's got another 2 years of growing yet Chris, so yeh he'll get bigger than that! 

Hope my Alfie grows that big too!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i dont understand


Sorry,my fault i got confused with the titles and thought the thread title was your signatureIt's a Sunday and doesn't take much anyway to get me in a tizzySorry for the twice confusion


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*he is beautiful chris and yep he`s still got more growing to do, and he will be bigger as he has been neutered  and they do get bigger than those who are still entire  *


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is beautiful.xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is stunning and his head is huge :thumbup:
Lovely cat!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

He is truely a magnificent cat!!!!!

Rosie isn't even that size and shes preggers!!!!! 

(sorry about the spelling):001_huh:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, he's gorgeous Chris *


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

He's great. How heavy is he?


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Not sure how I missed this but wanted to add what a beautiful big boy! Chris a real credit to you Love the pic of you by the way hahahahaha


----------

